# grey pony gelding, probably connemara 2007



## Yffit2001 (14 March 2015)

I'm looking for information about a pony that arrived from Ireland to Sweden last summer. His current name is 'Munsboro Curls', but it's for sure not his birth name. He is such a lovely pony and so stunning, that it's a shame that his history is unknown. He has been registered with a new identity and is now registered as a IPSA but he is for sure not an IPSA-pony. He has naturally curly/wavy mane & tail, born 2007, dapple grey. Looks like he hasn't been a gelding for long, his neck is muscular and he looks very masculine and still has some stallion behaving. I'm also looking for a few other horses imported from Ireland to Sweden. 

A white/grey little gelding born 2008, goes under the name "Munsboro Wise Man". About 135cm, has a blaze & pink nose. Great jumper, could be some crossbred between welsh x connemara x cob. He is also registered with a new identity as a IPSA.

A black gelding born 2009, named "Our Boy". About 137cm, has a big blaze that ends down on one nostril. A little heavier like a cob x, super nice and well behaved pony. Registered as an ISH.

A grey gelding born 2008, named "Munsboro JohnJoe Cruise" probably Connemara. About 148cm, registered as an IPSA.

A skewbald gelding born 2006, named "Munsboro Aramis", some sort of Welsh x. Brown and white, with some black tints to his mane and tail. Brown head with a big blaze and pink nose. Registered as an ISH.

A chestnut gelding born 2006, named "Munsboro D'Artagnan", probably TB x Cob. Chestnut with a small blaze, about 150cm. Registered as an ISH.

A dark brown gelding born 2007, named "Munsboro Humle", probably NF/Welsh/Connemara. Dark brown with no markings at all. Super nice proportions and is very well buildt. Registered as an ISH, around 140cm.

A white gelding born 2007, named "Munsboro Dumle", lot of welsh/arabian i would say. Beautiful little gelding, completely white with a pink nose. Around 140cm, long legs, slim. He has some difficulties in gaining weight.

And last but not least a grey gelding born 2006, named "Munsboro O'Malley", must be some sort of connemara x. Great jumper, about 145 cm. Registered as an ISH.

I will post some pictures of each pony!


----------



## Yffit2001 (14 March 2015)

Munsboro Curls


----------



## Yffit2001 (14 March 2015)

Munsboro Wise Man





Munsboro Curls


----------



## Yffit2001 (14 March 2015)

Munsboro D'Artagnan










Munsboro Aramis


----------



## Yffit2001 (14 March 2015)

Munsboro Humle





Munsboro Dumle


----------

